# Why can't he just talk?



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been in the process of trying to leave my H. The emotional connection is gone/physical too. Why???? because he just won't talk...

Anyway, I think he finally realized I'm done with things but until he refinances the house and gives me my share of the profit we'll be living under the same roof unfortunately. This could take forever if I leave it up to him so I'm going to have to get an attorney I know.

It just pisses me off that I can't get him to even talk about how were going to handle the bills and then when he finally asks how much do you have left and I have very little as a two week check for me is one week for him he *****es at me because I spent my money and only paid my bills. WTF I can't let my bills go because he refuses any type of communication and Duh, I can't possibly paid half of the bills. What an idiot!!

The majority of the bills are in my name. I was very stupid although major lessoned learned. I won't ever do that again.

I pay my bills on my pay day. He waits several days.

I never had and still don't have spending money for myself. He can go out to bars and spend 70.00 or so a week. Hell I don't have 70.00 in a month for extra spending.

Just pisses me off that he won't talk... I tried to tell him that's the whole problem but who knows where his head is at. He just doesn't get it. I think his many years of drug abuse (ended a few years ago) really fried his brain. I pity the next women who gets him. Hopefully she won't stay the 18 years in misery like I did.


----------



## mitzee (Jun 28, 2009)

I hear what you are saying, it must be very difficult living under the same house. But I think you already know where you are heading and that’s a very good start. I definitely don't want to be this person (like you) and stay another 8 years. Initially is hard to make the first decision especially when you have children together.

My husband and I also lack the communication he won't speak to me I have to figure him out, and I am tired of this BS. But, mine never has done drugs or has abused alcohol; well I should say he has on two occasions, that’s what caused him two DUI's throughout his career.

Whatever you do, you'll be fine, your pain and suffer has taught you allot.


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

Mitzee 

It was a hard decision. It look a long time to finally be where I'm at. My youngest is only 2. He was conceived during my H's last A.

I finally decided that I needed to do what is best for me. I've given it my all and then some so I can't say I didn't try my best. My H has to live with the fact that he didn't give it all he had. He gave very little of what I asked for.

My older kids are early teens and they see a lot in our house. I don't think anymore that they will blame me. I use to be afraid of them feeling that way.


----------

